# Webserver für Heimnetzwerk



## Hartl0112 (21. April 2005)

Hi!

Bin ein absoluter Anfänger im Bereich Netzwerk, hätte daher einige Fragen
zu einem "Projekt" das ich gerne realisieren würde.  

Und zwar:
ich habe einen Laptop, einen PDA und einen PC; alle verfügen über WLAN. (der PC->  WLAN USB ADAPTER);

ich würde gerne zu hause ein WLAN Netzwerk betreiben, dass mir ermöglich bestimmte Files zentral zu speichern (auf nem Webserver am PC ). Diese Files würde ich gerne dann per Browser am Laptop bzw. PDA downloaden.
Sinn und zweck wäre z. B.: da Abrufen meiner Audiofiles am Pc über PDA per PHP script!
Der Webserver soll nur übers Netzwerk abgerufen werden, soll also nicht übers Internet erreichbar sein.
Kann man das realisieren bzw. wenn ja was bräuchte ich!

ich dachte so an Apache im Software Bundle XAMP.
bräuchte ich Hardwarmäßig noch etwas oder genügen da die 3 Geräte mit den WLAN Karten?

Lg, Hartl


----------



## Julian Maicher (21. April 2005)

Nein, zusätzliche Hardware brauchst du nicht - ein funktionsfähiges Netzwerk und ein funktionsfähige PCs reichen vollkommen aus.

Einfach den Apache installieren und über die IP des Hostrechners ansprechen. That`s it.
Und wenn er nicht über das Internet angesprochen werden soll, dann forwarde an deinem Router (nehmen mal an, dass du einen hast, wenn du ein WLAN-Netzwerk zu Hause hast) einfach nicht den entsprechenden Port 80 (HTTP) auf den Hostrechner. Kurz gesagt, einfach nichts machen, dann ist er auch nicht von außen erreichbar. Der Router weiß ja nicht an welchen PC im Netzwerk er die Anfrage auf den Port 80 aus dem Internet weiterleiten soll.


----------



## Hartl0112 (21. April 2005)

Hi!

Wlan router hab ich nicht!
hab ein LAN router

Wlan Netzwerk hab ich ja noch keins, will mir ja erst eins aufbauen!
was ich gemeint habe ist, dass meine Geräte alle Wlan integriert haben!
ausser mein PC an dem kann ich ein WLAN USB ADAPTER anschließen denn ich schon besitzte! : 
Egal, d. h.:  ich bräuchte nur noch nen WLAN Router!?
oder gehts auch ohne nen router?(ich bezweifle es)  
bzw. Kann ich den desktop als router benützen?  

lg, Reza


----------

